# New Choke Tube



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

OK I am considering replacing the factory choke tube in my duck gun.
I have for a few years taken my Beretta A303 into the blind but the wood and condition of the gun made me cringe every time a drop of water even came close. I wised up this past spring and bought myself a CHEAP Beretta 3901. **** I love the gun. 

I know that opinions are like you know what, Everybody has one but I'd like to here a few.
I don't know alot about the patternmaster chokes other than they may be a little tight for ducks over deke's. I'm considering the Briley in an improved modified or a Kicks.
Both of these chokes are ported and extended.

Let me know 

Thanks 
Gordy


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I own both the briley duck and the goose chokes, they work well for me, but seem better suited for pass shooting than shooting over dekes. I use an IC tube 98% of the time, and I don't fell handicapped with it. Aftermarket tubes have their time and place but most times the factory tubes will serve you well. I too considered trying out the improved modified, or possibly the light modified tubes for my SBE, but put the money towards ammo.  :wink:


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

Take a look at Wad Wizards SWAT tube its great for ducks in the dekes !!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GSL, what gun are you shooting with the WW tube? I've looked at them on the Fuge and kinda liked what I saw and the things I read.... but I shoot an 870, have heard of a Pro I respect that shoots the same loads, same shotgun that I shoot and has PM's in all of his shotguns.... I've also seen them in action (only in a BPS) so, if I get one, it'll probably be a Patternmaster but I'm always open to other options. 8)


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I am shooting them through a SBEII. I was shooting a terror .675 choke, a constriction choke made by the same company. I liked it but I like the wad stripping chokes better. Give the wad wizard a try, I think they have a 30 day no questions asked garauntee so you cant go wrong. The PM is a good choke as well I like the swat it is not as tight as the PM, as I understand it. Plus I am not a fan of the ported tubes.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I would highly recommend looking into a Kick's High Flyer. I have one and like it a lot. It throws a more even pattern than my Briley Extended Light Mod. (duck) and greatly out performs my factory chokes. Just remember that the chokes constrictions are for steel shot. So a Full Kicks is a Mod with lead. I shoot the full and love it but am tempted to pick up a Mod as well.

Give Chuck a call @ 1-800-587-2779 he is great to work with. He is sure to help you decide which choke will work best for where and how you hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I got the pattenmaster choke in my remington.it the short range. What I ahve shot it at and killed with it I realy like it. We bought my father in law the briley duck. we have not shot it yet. so i cant realy say on that one.


----------



## jeeprunner1981 (Sep 19, 2007)

I just bought a "titan" by Tru glow. All titanium adjustable choke tube. I like it patterns good and you can adjust it for your shooting. Plus you can shoot any thing through it from lead to steel. The reviews for things are also really good


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

get away from your factory chokes. even if you go with an ic choke get an after market.


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

new to waterfowl hunting.what do you sugest from a foot soilder over a few decoys


----------



## husker (Sep 16, 2007)

forgot to mention using 20 gauge #2 shot


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> get away from your factory chokes. even if you go with an ic choke get an after market.


-1

Under most conditions (not skybusting) a factory IC choke would be the best option and a plus it comes free with your gun. This is what I use and I kill plenty of ducks and geese and swans. Well one swan a year.

I will probably never buy a aftermarket tube unless I go on a snow goose hunt where the shots will be longer. Even then I would just use my modified factory choke.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > get away from your factory chokes. even if you go with an ic choke get an after market.
> ...


I got a buddy that bought two of the same shotguns at the same time, went out and patterned them used both factory ic in both guns with the same ammo. Two totally different patterns. You would think they would have the same pattern. An aftermarket tube is going to give you better consistancy.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

husker said:


> forgot to mention using 20 gauge #2 shot


This is your choke http://www.briley.com/index.asp?PageAct ... ProdID=900


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

An aftermarket tube is going to give you better consistancy

Says who *-HELP!-* 

The people that make the aftermarket tubes.

Your friend should have just shoot the ammo with the best pattern.

What happened when he bought a aftermarket tube and shot the two different ammo's?


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> husker said:
> 
> 
> > forgot to mention using 20 gauge #2 shot
> ...


Save the 50 bucks and use the factory IC choke.

You will not be disappointed. If you miss it is more likely you then the choke. It takes years of practice to be an excellent shot with a shotgun.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> An aftermarket tube is going to give you better consistancy
> 
> Says who *-HELP!-*
> 
> ...


He got a better more consistent pattern when he shot the two guns using the same brand ammo. Buy an after market tube and you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

He got a better more consistent pattern when he shot the two guns using the same brand ammo.

So it sounds like it was the AMMO not the CHOKE. :?

If you are new to the game shoot your factory tubes. If they pattern fine with the ammo your shooting why would you need a aftermarket tube. *-HELP!-* A lot of people blame to many thinks for their poor shooting. Like the ammo or the tube, these people need to *PRACTICE* more.

Good luck with your choice.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

My 2 cents for whats its worth...
Most factory tubes work fine better than most can shoot but you never know unless patterned. Once you pattern a tube, gun, shell combo that works excellent you have it ..But..
Sometimes it takes alot of time testing to find it. For most shooting economical shells you should try your factory tubes before buying a aftermarket you might have a winner right there.
My 2 main fowling guns shoot factory tubes in smaller shot size great with a mod and IC. But one likes Rem highspeed and the other likes Winchester. The O/U hates the IC tube but loves the mod tube :? I have a PM for the auto it does good on bigger shot but I have trouble hitting with it. Another thing to remember is a extended ported choke is louder so if in a tight blind with others they could feel your thunder. There is no easy way around it but most the time a choke will not make you a better shooter only practice will and a proper fitting gun with a good gun mount....

Spry


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

Well said Spy Yellowdog.

He must be right his dog is yellow. :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Mallardpin said:


> He got a better more consistent pattern when he shot the two guns using the same brand ammo.
> 
> So it sounds like it was the AMMO not the CHOKE. :?
> 
> ...


Your twisting my words. He shot the same ammo out of the same guns with a stock tube and got a bad pattern. He then put in aftermarket tubes using the same ammo as before and got a better pattern.

If anything I need to practice with my new tube because it is a tighter pattern then what I am used too. To each his own.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

My opinion - my factory choke still shoots 'em dead...where I'm at a young age and scrapin for money here, I don't find a need for an aftermarket choke, just shoot them close and in the right spots and you'll be fine!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Just one other point of view. Aftermarket extended tubes are constricted outside of the muzzle. If anything ever went wrong then the damage will occur to the choke tube and not the barrel. I have personal had this happen and now I will only shoot extended choke tubes in any gun I am shooting steel through.


----------



## Dave B (Oct 1, 2007)

If they are where they are supposed to be when you are shooting them, factorys work fine. That being said it never hurts to have a more even pattern so if you want an aftermarket tube go get one. I personaly really like the terror chokes from SRM.


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

Actually, I think factory chokes can be downright fantastic for most hunting. I like using an aftermarket turkey choke but other than that the crio chokes from benelli are pretty good. My SBE II chokes throw a great pattern with the modified choke and plain jane kent fast steel. There could be chokes that are somewhat better but for hunting purposes, I think the stock chokes are more than adequet in most cases unless your patterns on paper are rotten.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

Just a quick question on this choke tube thing....

How many of you have actually patterned your guns on paper?
And shot some close rounds into paper (14 yards) to see your point of impact?

It may suprise you and explain a few misses.....

Spry


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

> How many of you have actually patterned your guns on paper?
> And shot some close rounds into paper (14 yards) to see your point of impact?


I was suprised by my SBE II. It's impact is "lollipop" style--I have to shoot "under" the birds by about a foot at 30-40 yds. As long as the bulk of the bird is above my bead, it's mine. My old browning's POI was where the bead was. I actually prefer the later.

Kent Steel has patterned better than the expensive stuff I've tried so far with my SBE II--that's according to the paper :lol: I've definately experienced some suprises once I started patterning....like 2 3/4" shells patterning better in some cases than the 3" or 3.5"....all the arm chair internet jockeys claiming that the SBE II's love the 3.5" either didn't test and are full of it or they tested and had different experiences.


----------



## hairy1 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have patterned on paper with the same gun, same ammo with a factory choke and a PM choke.

At 40 yards the PM put 15% more pellets inside an 30" circle.

That gives me 15% better chance at hitting that duck.

The PM has changed my hits from some cripples...to dead or a miss.

I shoot mainly over the decoys and have thought about a more forgiving choke.

But the days that the ducks won't commit past 30 yards and the days that are really windy keep me using the PM.

I definitely will be using it to put the smack on honks in Canada this year!


----------



## chuckler (Sep 30, 2007)

> At 40 yards the PM put 15% more pellets inside an 30" circle.
> 
> That gives me 15% better chance at hitting that duck.


That's a top of the line choke no doubt. And in most cases will result in fewer cripples--the big debate comes in how many fewer cripples....it's probably more along the lines of 1 - 5 fewer cripples per season tops than something like 15% greater number of birds in your bag at the end of the year.

If you have a great pattern to begin with, adding 15% more pellets to the 30" circle will not necessarily result in a higher percentage of kills especially if you are hunting over decoys and not taking shots past 40 yards. You pattern distribution counts as well. Even with 15% more pellets in the circle you could still have more or bigger holes. That's another dimension to consider when choosing a choke.

Consider this scenario--a hunter uses a PM goose choke. A duck flies over @ 15 yards. The hunter blasts a hole in the wing and cripples the bird...another pellet or two enters it's entrails and it's critically wounded but sails off because not enough pellets hit the vitals to down it. At the same time hunter B has an IC stock choke with bigger pattern and shoots a duck flying next to it deader than door nails 'cause he had a bigger pattern. Moral of the story: tighter is not always better.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*Patternmaster*

I've had good luck with the Patternmaster for steel shot. I think the main reason is that, unlike all factory chokes that I'm familar with, it is a wad-stopper choke rather than a constrictor.

Steel does not deform easily like lead, and so with chokes that constrict your shot string the pellets are forced together and the column is lengthened, which can result in more erratic patterns when the charge leaves the barrel. This is why many here suggest more open factory tubes such as IC.

The Patternmaster is designed to impede the wad, which essentially causes the shot string to exit more cleanly. People who are used to hitting birds with the fringe of their pattern often feel like they miss more birds with this choke until they adjust their lead to center birds in the shot string. The folds I get with this tube are hard, and cripples are few and far between.

If you aren't happy with your patterns or seem to get a fair number of cripples, try the PM.


----------



## Spry Yellowdog (Sep 8, 2007)

The reason I ask if anyone has checked there point of impact.Years ago I was the Joke in the blind..I simply sucked no other way to put it. I had tryed everything could think of and all the advise from my buds. 
Then one day I had three ducks coming straight in to the blocks drake on the left, hen in the middle, drake on the right. I stand to take the drake on the left Boom the hen folds. :shock: 

Ok that was it I start my quest to take care of this. I shoot the gun at 14 yards 2 shots guns mounted and careful aim. Two shots quick mounted and aim. Two shots kneeling to standing quick shoulder and fire. 
Then after looking at all 6 the problem was evident. My average pattern was 6 inches right and 5 inches low..Now this is at 14 yards not 40 so it seems to me it would be12 to 16 inches
at 40. 
New gun with a stock shim kit first test shots were low and right also then i reshimed the stock to change the cast and comb height retest.....  .....perfect left and right but just a wee bit low for what I wanted but will be fine. So after shooting for one year now my success rate has shot up greatly. 
Last year while hunting with a buddy who I have hunted with for years but told him nothing of my testing, just look I got a new gun. We had 3 mallards coming in to take a look off my side a hen leading in 2 drakes. I told him there mine and there dead!! I stand up shoulder the gun with 2 quick tugs on the berettas trigger the drakes were pillow cases and the suzie was looking for new boy friends.

After learning that you can sight in a shotgun or what to look for in the cast and comb, length of pull dimensions that fit me I purchased a new O/U this year.
Upon checking its POI its perfect.. slight high and dead center off both barrels so now the question is which choke to use Mod Or LMod....Oh no worry, I can change with just a flip of the thumb... :lol: 

In conclusion of a long boring post if anyone is having trouble it may not be the shells the choke or you for that matter it may be you need to make some adjustments to your gun.

Good Hunting
Spry


----------

